# Tapatalk Upgraded



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just setup the latest version of Tapatalk.

We were running a very old version so this update brings a lot of new features and many bug fixes.

Any problems, shout.


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

wahey mine kept up coming up with I havent got priveldges to view the forum but then worked after a few times refreshing


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What's like likelihood we'll be able to "like" and rep soon through tapatalk?


----------



## Mr Brown (Mar 20, 2007)

It's much better!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dux said:


> What's like likelihood we'll be able to "like" and rep soon through tapatalk?


Given that they are actively developing the app I reckon it's probably very likely.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

thank you Lorian, should make things better regardless. :thumb:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What's the changelog?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

will it come through the android market? not got an update yet...


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Fat said:


> What's the changelog?


Would also like to have a look at this, I don't see much difference apart from some icons.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Fat said:


> What's the changelog?


http://www.tapatalk.com/forum/threads/tapatalk-for-vbulletin-plugin-release-announcement-and-changelog.4104/

Read from about halfway down the 2nd page.


----------

